# I still can't resist the spline joint



## btyirin (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's a few more of these little guys. I still love to build them. They make great gifts too. Cherry and walnut are my favorite to work with. The tiger maple box was my first experience with that wood. Its pretty hard and the grain pattern makes it a little difficult to work with. But looking at it in certain light is awesome! It was hard to get it to photo the way I wanted. I think I need to invest in a better camera. And some lights. 







​ 






​ 






​ 





​


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful boxes and great uses of the spline. No need to resist, they really set your projects there apart from ordinary boxes. Nice looking finish work too!


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice!
The splines really add to the boxes. 
Beautiful work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

And why wouldn't you like the spline Bri? They look awesome. You have, once again, amazed me with some incredible projects. Great shape, great contrast, great design and great joinery. Well done my friend.
Ken
:thumbsup:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Beautiful boxes. Those are some very unique designs.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Very nice boxes Bt. I really like the splines, makes the boxes pretty unique. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice splines and workmanship .. How do I get on your gift list? lol


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Beautiful boxes......I really envy your talent.....


----------

